# HTC Thunderbolt (android phone)



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

I created a app for my android phone in flash cs6 and it works great on the desktop but when I publish it to the HTC phone it tells me my phone don't support flash. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Are you running Android JellyBean(4.1.x)? Flash isn't support anymore in Android JellyBean, just as it's not supported on IOS or Windows Phone. It's slowly dying. But if you want you can still find an APK on the web and make it work on Jelly Bean.


----------



## madox2009 (Apr 30, 2009)

I had a feeling Flash would be short live on the Android phone. I guess I am say good bye FLASH CS6 for any mobile programming. Looks like I will stick with Eclipse for good.


----------



## _David (Jan 22, 2013)

Java FTW.


Jelly Bean 4.2.1 (JellyB-TSM) / Apex Pro / BreezeHD theme


----------



## MordyT (Oct 9, 2007)

Triple6 said:


> Are you running Android JellyBean(4.1.x)? Flash isn't support anymore in Android JellyBean, just as it's not supported on IOS or Windows Phone. It's slowly dying. But if you want you can still find an APK on the web and make it work on Jelly Bean.


Although not supported, using boat browser + installing teh apk by hand will allow playing flash.

But the TBolt never got off gingerbread officially, so you should be able to use flash in the stock browser without an issue. The question is, is it installed? Does it work in other browsers such as boat or opera, or dolphin?


----------

